# AOKP and/or Gummy Coming to the GSIII?



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

The million dollar question.... Is AOKP or Gummy going to develop for the SGS3>? Thanks


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

The gummy folks are saving up for the S3 in the form of a Gummy T-Shirt sale.
And I do believe an AOKP dev said he was buying the S3.

But before anything happens there we need to get AOSP running at all, which will take some time due to the RIL.
I assume you're referring to the Verizon version at least, AOKP is already available on the international version.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> The gummy folks are saving up for the S3 in the form of a Gummy T-Shirt sale.
> And I do believe an AOKP dev said he was buying the S3.
> 
> But before anything happens there we need to get AOSP running at all, which will take some time due to the RIL.
> I assume you're referring to the Verizon version at least, AOKP is already available on the international version.


yes im referring to the vzw version. Why will the RIL be an issue if they already have source for international>? Surely there will be a way to reverse engineer the source code for the international to work on the vzw version.. Also there is already a bootloader break through which should open the flood gates for jelly bean and aosp


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

If I understand how the RIL works, then it isn't that simple - It's used as the communicator between the hardware ( The radio ) and the sowftware ( Android ). So it's specific to each device (I.E., the RIL on the Verizon SGS3 is different than on the AT&T SGS3. Verizon used CDMA, and AT&T uses GSM, which require different methods of data retrieval). And the Bootloader breakthrough is just that - a breakthrough. It opens up a lot of possibilities, and those have to be tested. But with the amount of hype this phone has, and the distaste that people have towards Verizon, I think that it will be a matter of weeks (maybe even days at this rate) before we have something stable to go off of - if only to stick it to Big Red.

On a side note, I read somewhere that a software defined radio was in the works (Not for the S3, just in general). But that can't be used on existing android devices because there is a specific hardware component required - something to look forward to in future handsets though 

EDIT:


PhantomGamers said:


> [...] AOKP is already available on the international version.


The dev that was working on that announced that he was dropping support (RootzWiki) in favor of higher priority projects, fyi


----------



## xSunny (Dec 18, 2011)

Roman already has aokp booting on the t-mobile s3.. But nothing works.. Ovcourse now that jb source dropped im think the aokp team will be hard at work supporting more devices and updating old devices to the new jb hopefully like they said in there post a month or so maybe sooner because i remember when roman got the tab he said a couple weeks and it was released in a few days or so im hoping that happens again =]


----------

